# how much do you weigh?



## Llust (Jan 24, 2016)

just curious. im 91 pounds - used to be like 85 pounds a couple of months ago, but i started gaining more muscle weight since i've working out more often

*please don't bash people for their weight*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

Im like 120pounds (54kg)
but my huge height, 5'10" makes up for that


----------



## Mariah (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm 78 but I haven't gone to weigh-in in a few weeks.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2016)

Last time I checked, I believe I was 137 lbs but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm 120 lbs. My height is 5'6" so I guess it's okay. That's what the doctor said at least


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 24, 2016)

Umm...like 40 pounds? I only really weigh myself in stone so...xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2016)

I just went and checked my weight just now because of this thread XD, and I'm currently 89.2 pounds right now. I'm pretty skinny.


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 24, 2016)

I think I'm like 100-105 lb right now. Last time I checked, I was 104.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm approximately 99 pounds.


----------



## meowduck (Jan 24, 2016)

115 LBS 5'0 feet tall xD


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 24, 2016)

115 lb 5'6
Huzzah


----------



## N e s s (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm 128


----------



## Locket (Jan 24, 2016)

I"m 81 ounds (my height is 5'1")

I really wish my stomach would even my hips out because more is in front than in between my ribs and hips

Like it can go roght there but it won't


----------



## Megan. (Jan 24, 2016)

Too much.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm 130 pounds  I have big boobs and a big butt


----------



## Soigne (Jan 24, 2016)

105 pounds, 5'7".


----------



## tumut (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm 6'1 ? and 134 lbs


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm 5'9 and I weigh 129-130 pounds.


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 24, 2016)

60kg, 165cm tall o.e


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 24, 2016)

I am not oveerweight I am average for my height but there are so many people who weigh less than me and can eat whatever they want and I usually only eat lunch and I am still "average" weight. I always feel like a fatty lmao


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

My physical from is weightless ._.


----------



## Chocofruit (Jan 24, 2016)

About 51kg. (That's 112 lbs for you americans)


----------



## Miii (Jan 24, 2016)

5"2 and weigh 125 lbs c:


----------



## riummi (Jan 24, 2016)

5'2'' and i weigh somewhere around 95 pounds


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 24, 2016)

umm like 125 lbs


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

I think I weigh 105lbs? 46kg? I might be heavier though can't remember from last time I measured xD


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 24, 2016)

I think I'm right around 110lbs.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 24, 2016)

I haven't weighed myself in 3 years so I have no idea. I don't think I or my room mates even own a scale.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 24, 2016)

Too much


----------



## radical6 (Jan 24, 2016)

5'3, 95 lbs


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

About 103 lbs.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2016)

5'6 and 94.3.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Jan 24, 2016)

About 230 lbs at 6'3.

(you guys are tiny, holy cow)


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm 154 and 5'7. I gained about 25 pounds since highschool. I am sincere when I say it is mostly or all muscle weight. I have been going to the gym for a while


----------



## Javocado (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been coastin around 155-160 pounds for the past few years now.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2016)

140 and I'm like 6ft. So kinda underweight kinda average


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Like 300lbs  
I am _pretty sure_ I win so everyone else can go home.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Double post for my double weight, gg tbt.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm like 53 kilos, don't know how much that is in stones or whatever you people use ;;


----------



## Yuni (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm 156cm tall and weigh 49kg.


----------



## Albuns (Jan 25, 2016)

I think I was around 140lb last I check.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2016)

Just checked last night. I'm 140 lbs.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm like 115 pounds and almost 6 ft tall


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 25, 2016)

The last time I weighed myself was like mid-December so.. yeah I might've gained a pound or two, but anyways I weigh 94 pounds. I'm still young and I'm 5'3 so I guess that's normal


----------



## Bloobloop (Jan 25, 2016)

hmm maybe 80-90? Just a rough estimate since I haven't weighed myself in god knows how long.


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 25, 2016)

Too much


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm 6' 3" and ~225 llbs, lost about 20 last year, hope to lose more the next few months once I start exercising again.


----------



## tae (Jan 25, 2016)

i'm 58kg.


----------



## demoness (Jan 25, 2016)

around 125, 130lbs i think.


----------



## Chaotix (Jan 25, 2016)

5 foot 8 and weight 162.


----------



## seliph (Jan 25, 2016)

Last I checked I was just a bit over 100lbs


----------



## Byngo (Jan 25, 2016)

110


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 26, 2016)

Around 115/120-ish. For reference, I'm 5'4.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 26, 2016)

like 14O & I'm about 5'6" so it's perfect I guess ~


----------



## Barbara (Jan 26, 2016)

OP should have asked to include your height. Weight means nothing in its own.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 26, 2016)

My weight changes dramatically. One week, I'm 45 kilos and in the next I'm 30.


----------



## axo (Jan 26, 2016)

My weight changes a lot, today I am 95 lbs x3 That's on the heavier side for me


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 26, 2016)

118lbs, 5'4 last time i checked.


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 26, 2016)

kayleee said:


> I'm 130 pounds  I have big boobs and a big butt



omg im close
131.4
saamee


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 26, 2016)

Last time I checked I was 117lbs but that could be different now. I'm guessing I'm around 120lbs now. I haven't gotten weighed in a year so it could be different now. I'm hoping it won't be THAT different. xD


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm 90lb and 4'11


----------



## cIementine (Jan 13, 2017)

96lb and i'm 5'3


----------



## Corrie (Jan 13, 2017)

130lbs now. RIP


----------



## Zireael (Jan 13, 2017)

110lbs and I'm 5'9. Praying it never changes.


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 13, 2017)

57 kilos, 1.7 metres


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 13, 2017)

I usually hover between 115-120lbs and I'm 5'8".


----------



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

I weigh 24k gold.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm 50 kilos (110 pounds) and 4'9" lol. Shorter and fatter, but I'm happy with the way I am.


----------



## Redlatios (Jan 13, 2017)

Last time I chacked i was 95 kilos. Not sure of my height. I am a bit fat yeah


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm 5'', last time I weighed myself I was around 120, hoping to gain more


----------



## Claude (Jan 13, 2017)

meowduck said:


> 115 LBS 5'0 feet tall xD



Saaaaame!


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 13, 2017)

50kg/110lbs ~ 165cm 5'5


----------



## Loriii (Jan 13, 2017)

Around 130lbs, I guess? and I'm 5'7


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 13, 2017)

I am a lean 175lbs and I am 5'7. Sadly I don't have the funds to gain any more weight  so I will be this weight for a while.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 13, 2017)

91lbs and 5"5


----------



## Aquari (Jan 13, 2017)

about 150 pounds more than i should weigh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2017)

I could stand to lose 50 pounds.  LMAO.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 13, 2017)

im 6'5" and my weight is 175 last time i checked. been trying to lose weight since last year, when i weighed over 200 pounds


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm not sure. early 200s? I'm a 27 year old guy and 6'2 and yes I play Animal Crossing.


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

94lbs & 5'4 last time i checked, think i gained a tiny bit though


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 14, 2017)

~175lbs & 5'11'' / ~80kg & 180cm


----------



## Fizzii (Jan 14, 2017)

113 pounds, and i'm 5ft6 C:


----------



## Lululand (Jan 14, 2017)

116 pounds and I'm about 5'6 tall (according to google conversion tables)... personally I think I could stand to lose a little bit of fat but my doc says I'm underweight and I should gain a few kilos... but I look pretty normal rn and I don't want to become fat... wtf


----------



## skidoot (Jan 14, 2017)

111 or 112lbs, 5'5". Happy with where I am, I'm on the edge of underweight but still healthy. I have very little muscle so it's for the better really. Also I'm 20y/o, so I should be past the so-called "freshman-15" at least.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm around 135 or 140lb and 5'8" I've gained so much in the last 6 months ://


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 14, 2017)

103-104 lbs at 4'11" (actually 4'10.5" but ID cards, etc. require rounding up)


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2017)

around 110 lbs / 50 kgs lol. i dont care a lot about losing weight now so thats cool tho id probably die if i gained some kgs bc i have body image issues lmao. tho probably it'd be good for me to gain some muscle weight because i Nevr exercise and that's not great but ww/e


----------

